#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  $2,500 to $6K a month? Really?

## funcrew

This sub-forum header says, "Being a international school teacher in Thailand can be a great career with salaries in the range of $2,500 to $6,000 per month..."

Is that at all realistic? My wife and I both have engineering degrees and she has taught math for a number of years. There's lots of TEFL information online, but I'm not finding much about degreed/credentialed teachers, if there's even much demand for that.

I understand the more expensive areas pay better, any other guidance folks would be willing to provide? How old of a duffer do you have to be to get aged out of the profession in Thailand?

Many thanks.

----------


## Bettyboo

$2,500 is about 79,000 baht. I don't know of any professor that earns that as a basic wage (might be possible, especially at private unis).

Working at an international school is better paid, so earning that or higher is possible. Once you get above the 80,000 to 100,000 per month range, even for the top provate schools, I should imagine these jobs would be very hard to find.

----------


## thehighlander959

I would not get out of bed for that in a morning!!!! :Smile:

----------


## Butterfly

most accredited teachers in proper International schools get at least 120k per month, sometimes more

the rest is below 80k for non-accredited teachers,

----------


## Ratchaburi

I was talking to a tefler today & he was happy 30K per month.

----------


## kingwilly

> most accredited teachers in proper International schools get at least 120k per month, sometimes more
> 
> the rest is below 80k for non-accredited teachers,


Pretty much correct.

----------


## kingwilly

> I would not get out of bed for that in a morning!!!!


Yep, thing is, teachers do not earn a lot, you do not become a teacher expecting to earn truckloads of money. If you do, you're dumb.

----------


## thehighlander959

^ 
Seems like some of the teachers here in Thailand seem to do ok. 30000bht for Tefler, 80000bht non accredited and up to 120,000bht accredited certainly liveable here in Thailand in some places.

ITS THE $6500 dollars a month thats puzzling me I take it thats the University Professors. I would also be expecting a car and a house to be as part of the package.

----------


## dirtydog

If you are local employ you wont get that $6,000 per month, need to be sourced from overseas to get the good packages.

----------


## BobR

Having a wife sort of negates the best reasons to come here.

----------


## thehighlander959

^^
I never mentioned anything about a wife???? There are single University Professors, and as DD says it would probably be foreign specialist teachers who get the really big bucks.

I do know there are none in the village I live in in NE Thailand get anymore than 4500- bht per month for the Headmaster give or take a few thousand for expenses.

----------


## thehighlander959

^
My mistake should read 45000 baht plus expenses for the Headmaster.

----------


## Bettyboo

> most accredited teachers in proper International schools get at least 120k per month, sometimes more


That's pretty good.




> ITS THE $6500 dollars a month thats puzzling me I take it thats the University Professors.


Nope. They earn a lot less. A Thai professor might get 60-70k as a basic salary, might, a Thai lecturer could be on as little as 20k... There's no reason to pay a foreigner any more. If you have a PhD and experience of university teaching, maybe a title too, then you'd be between 50-60k salary, maybe, as a foreigner.

----------


## kingwilly

> ^ 
> Seems like some of the teachers here in Thailand seem to do ok. 30000bht for Tefler, 80000bht non accredited and up to 120,000bht accredited certainly liveable here in Thailand in some places.
> 
> ITS THE $6500 dollars a month thats puzzling me I take it thats the University Professors. I would also be expecting a car and a house to be as part of the package.


Overseas hired teachers at ISB, BPS & NIST would all be on around about 150,000-200,000 per month. No car, though they do get a bunch of other allowances housing, insurance, flights, kids education, annual bonus etc.

I doubt any school outside of Bkk pays that.

----------


## Panty Hamster

My wife begged me to _attend_ an English seminar at the nearest High School a few months ago. I'll keep locations out of it to protect the guilty. The rest is true.

I reluctantly, agreed. A week before the "seminar" I met with a Thai guy who taught English at the local High School. He called himself "Sam." He claimed he was schooled in England for six months. Fair enough, he seemed competent, and friendly. He asked me to print x50 a single page of 15 basic "_English_" phrases.

So off I went.

1. "Fuck off you Paki cnut."
2. "I'll glass you in the face you stinking jock."
3. "I come frum a raver wealfy fammiry."
and so forth...

It all went swimmingly until the Queen bee showed up. She demanded an audience of all the _teachers_ an hour before the seminar started.
I was invited into her inner sanctum, armed with my 50 test sheets, my wife was at my side. It was very curious. There were only 12 "teachers" sitting around the table, but she insisted on using a microphone. Evidently the strain of speaking to a dozen people sitting within three meters of the queen was far too strenuous. Weird.
We went around the table introducing ourselves. I understood about half of what other "teachers" were saying. OK, maybe a third. I was roped into this, and not feeling very comfortable. The queen asked where "we" lived, my wife answered. She asked my wife's level of English, she answered. She asked my level of education, my wife answered. Said she'd like to see my passport. Never said a word of English to me, or my wife, in preparation of this "English" seminar.
Bizarre. I declined to show my passport, don't need the trouble.

The day after the "seminar" which was nothing more than farmers grunting out sounds some white guy presented, the queen called the "teachers" back for a follow up.
I declined to attend.

2,000 baht each even to my wife, who speaks English at least as well as a Scot.

----------


## thehighlander959

^
And your message is what????

----------


## Davis Knowlton

My ex taught at ISB about twenty years ago. At that time, I think she made around $3,000 per month, with five years prior experience in the IS system, and a Master's in Elementary Education (US) certified to teach K-8. Probably would be closer to 5K now.

----------


## LucidLucifer

Top tier internationals, for an experienced teacher with a family in tow, 150k plus is possible. The mid tier places are paying in the 90-120k range. Don't know about the lower tier places but it would be less than that. My figures include housing allowance, but you can add onto that flights, medical, relocation allowances and yearly bonus which is normally a month's salary.

Unless you are home certified and experienced in your home country you can virtually rule out the top and most of the mid tier schools.

----------


## hillbilly

My monthly salary is ok, however the main boss makes close to $7000 per month.

Then again I was talking to a Brit expat (not a teacher) the other day who was complaining about only making B400,000 per month here in Thailand with an international company. Apparently, his son's public school back in the UK was eating into his pocket. Additionally, he is also paying for international school fees here in Bangkok.

If a person is *truly* qualified and works at a top school, then life can be enjoyable. However, keep in mind that these jobs demand considerable time.

Plus paying back the student loans...

----------


## OneSureThing

> most accredited teachers in proper International schools get at least 120k per month, sometimes more
> 
> the rest is below 80k for non-accredited teachers,


Incorrect and misleading. I am a certified teacher from the UK. I am not currently working in Thailand. However I have a few friends who are. They are all accredited teachers e.g PGCE certified, they are on salaries between 55,000 -78,000 baht per month at international schools in Bangkok. 

However they were 'local' hires, thus the salary and benefits aren't aren't as good.

Certified teachers at international school can earn salaries between 50,000 (rock bottom) - 150,000 (top). Average salaries for local hires are around 65,000 - 70,000 baht and 75,000 + (not including housing, medical, flights etc.) for teachers hired abroad.

----------


## Panty Hamster

$7,000 a month for an English teacher in Thailand?

Somebody's getting ripped off on a very large scale.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> 
> most accredited teachers in proper International schools get at least 120k per month, sometimes more
> 
> the rest is below 80k for non-accredited teachers,
> 
> 
> Incorrect and misleading. I am a certified teacher from the UK. I am not currently working in Thailand. However I have a few friends who are. They are all accredited teachers e.g PGCE certified, they are on salaries between 55,000 -78,000 baht per month at international schools in Bangkok. 
> ...


Any accredited teacher working for less than 80K is a moron or desperate to stay in Thailand for peanuts. That's why international schools hate local hires, 90% are spastics and are here because; 

a) their husbands are on an expat package (=neurotic housewife playing at being a teacher more often than not they only get the PGCE as a means to be a teacher in these countries 

b) they come to thailand on an expat package but got progressively fired from each job until being a teacher is the last thing left they got into the TEFL game to do so, having no other real qualifications. At some point they get a PGCE to try and upgrade.


c) they are backpackers or sex tourists trying their damnest to stay in country and got into the TEFL game to do so, having no other real qualifications. At some point they get a PGCE to try and upgrade.

None of these examples are particularly inspiring teachers, hence the concept of local hire vs overseas hire. 

But perhaps all your friends are somehow different.

----------


## funcrew

Good information all - Thanks for your replies.




> Having a wife sort of negates the best reasons to come here.


Ah - I catch your drift, but my wife speaks English, has been loyal as a puppy dog for 20 years, has a good career, absolutely no baggage, drama or issues, and does not send any money to her parents. And she's a hell of a cook. And looks 10X better than the "escorts" you see in those funny "fat farang" photos.

----------


## funcrew

> Originally Posted by thehighlander959
> 
> 
> ^ 
> Seems like some of the teachers here in Thailand seem to do ok. 30000bht for Tefler, 80000bht non accredited and up to 120,000bht accredited certainly liveable here in Thailand in some places.
> 
> ITS THE $6500 dollars a month thats puzzling me I take it thats the University Professors. I would also be expecting a car and a house to be as part of the package.
> 
> 
> ...


Please spell out ISB, BPS, and NIST - I'm an ignorant noob.




> My ex taught at ISB about twenty years ago. At that time, I think she made around $3,000 per month, with five years prior experience in the IS system, and a Master's in Elementary Education (US) certified to teach K-8. Probably would be closer to 5K now.


Experienced, credentialed public school teachers in my large US city don't make $5K/mo unless they have a doctorate degree, and then just barely.

----------


## chitown

ISB International School Bangkok 

BPS - Bangkok Patana School

NIST New International School Thailand

----------


## kingwilly

There's also a bunch of schools that pay around 100K-150K plus allowances et al.

RIS - Ruamrudee Int'l School
Shrewsbury
Harrows

plus more, just google int'l school thailand.

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> 
> My ex taught at ISB about twenty years ago. At that time, I think she made around $3,000 per month, with five years prior experience in the IS system, and a Master's in Elementary Education (US) certified to teach K-8. Probably would be closer to 5K now.
> 
> 
> Experienced, credentialed public school teachers in my large US city don't make $5K/mo unless they have a doctorate degree, and then just barely.



ISB is not an American public school. Google ISB salaries. If she made 3K a month 20 years ago, 5K a month in today's salaries is probably about right. American public schools are paid for by taxpayers. Thus, salaries are as low as they can get away with. It costs 37K a year to send a kid to the International School in Manila.

----------


## funcrew

> Originally Posted by funcrew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> ...


Well that makes sense, then - These international schools are recruiting a higher level of talent. In the US, the talent/dedication/quality of unionized teachers in a public school district varies widely from stellar to abysmal, but they all get paid the same based on education & years of service. Thus the pay here reflects a lowest common denominator.

Again, thanks to all for the great information.

----------


## LucidLucifer

> There's also a bunch of schools that pay around 100K-150K plus allowances et al.
> 
> RIS - Ruamrudee Int'l School
> Shrewsbury
> Harrows
> 
> plus more, just google int'l school thailand.


Shrewsbury don't pay that much (and I'm pretty confident neither do RIS). As an example, for a PGCE qualified teacher with 5+ years of experience you'll be lucky to be getting 100k. Housing will be on top of that, maybe 20k for a single teacher. Where you get your figures of upto 150k + allowances I simply don't know. I got mine from Shrewsbury's official payscale, which I have a copy of somewhere. These figures also apply to Bromsgrove, Regents, Bangkok Prep, Garden and Ascot. Any of the St Andrews schools pay even less, as do pretty much every other mid and low tier school.

I have copies of the salary scales for every school I have mentioned, so I know this to be fact, not hearsay.

Of the schools I know that will pay the sort of money being quoted here, Harrow and BP (I have copies of their salary scales) get close, but only if you have 10+ years experience and are highly qualified and sought after. Even then, to be breaking the 150k and getting towards the 200k it would include the housing allowance at the top rate i.e. married, partner not working and children.

Look at my earlier post on page 1 of my thread for an approximation of what the schools pay. But bare in mind the less experience you have, the less money you will get.

----------


## kingwilly

That's more or less what I said, innit ? Perhaps I'm not 100% exact on all of the schools but it's within the ballpark. (I'm also basing my figures on what I know of 10 years ago, and I've extrapolated slightly, perhaps too generously for some.)

* And as to which part of the salary scale you wanna talk about, of course beginning teachers get less, I'm talking teachers on 10-20 years experience. ie middle to top of the salary scale as the OP is asking what salaries are possible and that's what is possible,  not what are the minimum salaries for beginning teachers or for TEFL scum trying to upgrade to improve  their sorry lot in life. 


** I'm also talking about qualified teachers, with Bachelor degrees, PGCEs or equivalent and Master degrees in Education. (as that is the International Standard)

----------


## BKK Willy

Hey I am looking for some answers too.  So when I was in Bangkok at my apartment I asked around from real people who I meet.  I think I know most of the answers now.

I went to ask some real people who I meet on the street, in libraries, stores and places in Bangkok. I just ask them what is their job, as they drive a bike home or a car home from their office jobs in Bangkok.  I got some real answers.  One guy said he was a manager of teachers who work for an independent company like contractors and are assigned to work at some local high schools or universities in Bangkok.  He said the salaries can range from 30,000 thb up to 90,000 thb for the real teachers. I asked him what is a real teacher?  He said you got a certification from your state at home in USA or Australia or English (1st English Language countries).  Then you can get a work permit after you are hired and it can be done before you travel to Thailand or any other country you wish.  It has to be done with minister of foreign affairs and all that is on the website of the country if you look it up.

Online, I was not happy with the simple marketing answers I got from about 10 different companies who offer the TEFL or the CELTA.  Both claim to be experts.  They think that the CELTA is the best and not the TEFL and they don't know much about my idea of becoming a certified teacher first.  They just want you to go on vacation someplace and spend a lot of money while you learn for 2 weeks about international teaching and not much English.

I tried to figure out exactly what is an "International Teacher" and opinions are like elbows, everybody's got one.  The truth is there are two companies that own this title and there is a history also.  It started with the Germans and Swiss before WWII and also the Russians were segregated under different standards.  Long story short, now there are two organizations that own the titles of what is an IB school called the IB and the ECIS.  Many companies are certified to teach you short 2 week or 2 month courses in the TEFL or the CELTA.  I used to call them "90 day wonders" because it's like comparing an accredited program to a short OCS school lasting 16 weeks of hell and accelerated training.  Those are just people who get paid about 30,000 baht per month if they are lucky with limited budgets.  So the fact is that if you want the 90,000 baht per month paycheck then first you will get state certification as a real teacher here at home in the USA.  If you are Australian your own state does it there.  So I signed up for graduate school and I had to pass all my courses, about 15 of them, plus my BS degree before that, and also my Praxis 1, Praxis 2, VRA, VCLA and those types of state reading and writing standardized exams.  Those all cost about $600 to $800 total and are considered "national test standards".  Of course, you need a good "disposition" and no criminal backgrounds also to become a real certified teacher.

If you to become an International Teacher but first you need to get certified in your home country.  Then you have to work 2 years abroad somewhere.  Then you have to go to either the ECIS or the IB who are both descendents of the original programs and own the titles of IB and are the only way to complete the process.
    ECIS European Council of International Schools (ECIS) certifies 6 University graduate credits.
    International Baccualareate (IB) Certification after 2 years abroad pending travel to Geneva.
    CELTA (the best TEFL) from Cambridge 2 month program pending travel to London at Oxford.

If you google those terms you will find the websites for those organizations.  You will soon realize to qualify for that you have to work 2 years first in Thailand.  Then you can go for the certification of being an International Teacher.  Of course back here in my home state they don't give much credit to the IB or the ECIS and even seem to resent them.  

They only care about their own university programs and they boast of they were the first one in USA to make an IB program.  But fact is, they had to get authority from either Geneva or London, who own those trademarks.  They keep that all hush hush because they think of their own university as "the authority" but they don't own the rights, it's owned by ECIS and IB.

Remember, the guy in Bangkok told me that if I want to earn 90,000 baht per month and not the measley little 30,000 salary, then I will need to get state certified as a teacher here in USA first.  It also helps to actually do some teaching here or somewhere so it's on the resume'.  Volunteering is possible if you have the time and the resource of a school to let you in.  The closest thing here in the USA to teaching international is called ESOL, which are those students who are trying to learn English at the same time to keep up with the rest of the students their own age, under 18, and who are at risk or disadvantages due to language difficulty.  Also students with a disability bring up the issue of differentiation and tiering, which is when you design a lesson plan for different levels of skill or ability, basically, and types of people, some artistic, some visual, etc.

Hope this all helps.  Sure if you are an engineer you got a lot to offer, and a long way to go to get the certifications in order to earn 90,000 baht per month in Thailand.  But if you are motivated and study 4 courses per semester like me, well then, you can get it done in 1.5 years or up to 2.5 years time.  Then the fun begins abroad.  Students in Thailand are very pleasant in general and have much less discipline problems.  Fact.

----------


## BKK Willy

Now this 100K you speak about, is that per month, per year or in Thai Baht or in some other denomination?  It only makes sense to me if this is 100,000 THB per month, and that's the top and best teacher with all certifications.

----------


## aging one

thats not near the top for a tier international school. Then throw in the housing and its much more than that. *But none are hired locally they are all hired in country of origin.*

----------


## BKK Willy

I'm not sure what ISB is but I will look at up.  Is this an acronym for IB or for a particular international school?  If so, that title is owned by Geneva and London.  Americans are also made to comply here at our own IB high schools in order to carry that trademark.  I did hear some Friends speak about it costing 50,000 for a student to learn to fly at a university.  If the students are going to a big IB school in Asia, I doubt it is based on only US American standards.  I think the British and Australians still have more influence on what's going on with tourism and education abroad.  But they are trying to gleam the positive things out of teaching philosophy such as differentiation and tiering.  I am not sure if they are also completely bound to all the inclusion laws which we are here with the act of NCLB.  I think over there they take rich, wealthy children and gifted students and put them with the most expensive and best teachers.  Where here in USA we are always trying to give everybody the same equal opportunity, and not always successfully, but forcing every effort on the expense of our system.  That's probably why you mentioned that teachers salaries are lower than they should be today because there is so much other administration. :ourrules:

----------


## BKK Willy

Where do we get those pay scales?  Do you have a copy?  Or can you scan and post them legaly without copyright infringements?

----------


## kingwilly

BKKWilly, you have a few mistakes there. 

Firstly, ECIS ceased being ECIS and become CIS about a decade ago.

Secondly, only the International Baccalaureate has the 'rights' to the abbreviation IB, not American schools, not London, not Geneva etc (however, Geneva was the original Headquarters of the IB) and they do not 'certify' anybody as an International Teacher, there is no such certification. 

Schools will look at your accreditation, in your home country. End of story.

As for your salaries. Out of date.

----------


## kingwilly

this http://forums.eslcafe.com/job/viewto...73c9e19e638ce4  lists ISB as paying $55,000 p/a in 2007. (without extras they pay)

----------


## hillbilly

B100,000 (net) per month is ok with me, I manage to get through the month. The top teachers make way more. These are the teachers who teach AP courses or Form 6 Classes.

Yes, this is the big schools that generally deliver on what they offer.

----------


## OneSureThing

So, if you had to group the international schools by salary, how would it look.

I am thinking of schools like Harrow, ISB at the the top at 100k +.

Then Shrewsbury, Ruamrudee at up to and around 100k.

Then St Andrews, Regents at around 80 +.

Further down you got schools like Ascot, Garden* and Traill at around 70 -80k.

Finally, we have schools like Keerapat, Pan Asia etc at around 60 -70 k.

These are before benefits like housing, flights etc. Would you guys agree?

* Possibly even lower.

----------


## charleyboy

TEFL scum trying to upgrade to improve their sorry lot in life. 

What a toffee nosed wanker you appear to be!

PS. I'm not of that ilk!

----------


## blue

> TEFL scum trying to upgrade to improve their sorry lot in life. 
> 
> What a toffee nosed wanker you appear to be!
> 
> PS. I'm not of that ilk!


Of what ilk are you  ?

How did you manage to  effortlessly rise to the top ?

I hate every fucker that is  bad at thier  job, but if someone is reasonably good at TEFL I cannot see any harm in it .

----------


## OneSureThing

> TEFL scum trying to upgrade to improve their sorry lot in life. 
> 
> What a toffee nosed wanker you appear to be!
> 
> PS. I'm not of that ilk!



Who you talking 'bout boy?

----------


## Phuketrichard

> $2,500 is about 79,000 baht. I don't know of any professor that earns that as a basic wage (might be possible, especially at private unis).
> 
> Working at an international school is better paid, so earning that or higher is possible. Once you get above the 80,000 to 100,000 per month range, even for the top private schools, I should imagine these jobs would be very hard to find.


I can say that 79,000 is LOW for an well know international school IF your hired out of country,
The teachers at BIS ( British international school Formally Dulwich) here in Phuket start at 90,000+15,000/month housing/med/and visas paid for and a trip home/year

QSI (small private school but all over the world) starts at 75,000/10,000 housing/med and 1 trip home /year paid ( apx 35,000)

----------


## kingwilly

> So, if you had to group the international schools by salary, how would it look.
> 
> I am thinking of schools like Harrow, ISB at the the top at 100k +.
> 
> Then Shrewsbury, Ruamrudee at up to and around 100k.
> 
> Then St Andrews, Regents at around 80 +.
> 
> Further down you got schools like Ascot, Garden* and Traill at around 70 -80k.
> ...


Pretty much correct. 

AFAIK.

----------


## chitown

> TEFL scum trying to upgrade to improve their sorry lot in life. 
> 
> What a toffee nosed wanker you appear to be!
> 
> PS. I'm not of that ilk!


So what sort of ilk are you then? One that looks down on a person for trying to better themselves?  :Confused:

----------


## OneSureThing

> Originally Posted by OneSureThing
> 
> 
> So, if you had to group the international schools by salary, how would it look.
> 
> I am thinking of schools like Harrow, ISB at the the top at 100k +.
> 
> Then Shrewsbury, Ruamrudee at up to and around 100k.
> 
> ...


I would settle for something in the middle.

----------


## Obie Ellmoos

Hi.

I have been called for an interview at Shrewsbury International School. I hear it is a very good school to work at!

I am interested in the salary package for local hire teachers?? Especially education at the school for my two children??

Can anyone give me some information??

Thanks a lot

----------


## pseudolus

Negotiation 101 - start high.


Shrewsbury International School
Benefits: An excellent international package of benefits including:
• Two-year contracts;
• Excellent accommodation in Central Bangkok for singles and
couples is available at The Chatrium, adjacent to the school
(Luxury Hotels Bangkok | Chatrium Hotels & Residences Official Site) or for singles, couples and families at Bangkok
Garden, only minutes from the school (Serviced Apartment for rent at Sathorn Road Bangkok Thailand | Bangkok Garden Apartment).
The accommodation is provided free of charge, although a small tax
deduction is made at source.
• Flights at the beginning and end of each contract;
• Relocation allowance at the beginning and end of employment;
• Medical insurance with BUPA;
• Generous support for personal professional development 

60-75k THB (£1200-£1500) fresh off the plane (plus benefits). 
Add more time in the classroom and move up. 
Top of the scales are in the 130k thb range. (~£2400).

For local hire though - OObie is Thai? well, 30-40k with no benefits one would assume

----------


## Bettyboo

It's fukin good money for a primary/secondary school teacher that just follows a syllabus.

I'm struggling to get 150,000 baht a month as somebody that actually adds thinking and knowledge to the education process.

I wouldn't do the job, but it is good money in Thailand, for certain. I have to go to bloody Saudi and publish at SSCI level at least once a year to do better... bah humbug...

----------


## Neverna

> For local hire though - *OObie is Thai?* well, 30-40k with no benefits one would assume


An Aussie apparently. 

Ask for 5% more than you are currently getting from your current (or last) employer. And ask at the interview about education at the school for your two children.

----------


## pseudolus

> Originally Posted by pseudolus
> 
> 
> For local hire though - *OObie is Thai?* well, 30-40k with no benefits one would assume
> 
> 
> An Aussie apparently. 
> 
> Ask for 5% more than you are currently getting from your current (or last) employer. And ask at the interview about education at the school for your two children.


15% , an accept 10%. Ask for 5%,  get 3%. 

Aussie indeed.... and a god bothered as well.

----------


## Jofrey

> 60-75k THB (£1200-£1500) fresh off the plane (plus benefits).


it's peanuts to begin but if you stick it out for a few years you'll get up to a decent salary.

----------


## Johannes Black

Indeed some schools offer a good wage. I never met those schools. What I have seen is 35.000 baht for every working month. Contract usually only for a year. If they can find a Filipino for less, they kick you out.

My friend has a neighbor in his flat, he claims to have 100k/month. But, he was an USA teacher already and many other diplomas he has.

For an TEFL teacher you never be that lucky.

----------


## ChalkyDee

> I was talking to a tefler today & he was happy 30K per month.


I was talking to one who gets 150k- 200k teaching and editing online in his underpants whenever he wants.

----------


## Kollom

most of the estimates sounds very unrealistic

----------

